# How do you delete a post?



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

I wanted to delete an original post so I clicked "edit/delete post" but I only see the option to edit it, not delete... i could swear I've done this before but now I can't figure it out.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

The delete option disappears after a time or if there is a reply. 

Click on the "Report Bad Post" link and request deletion.


----------



## ektarfan123 (Jan 24, 2017)

If you want to delete your post then go to the edit /delete option in your post . Thankyou


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

ektarfan123 said:


> If you want to delete your post then go to the edit /delete option in your post . Thankyou


Ashish, did you see my reply above yours? Your instructions become obsolete after a few days.


----------

